# Snorkel Question



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently bought an 03 Honda Foreman Rubicon. I think I am going to snorkel it but before I do I wanted to learn a little. I know most snorkel kits are a lot less restrictive so would I have to re-jet my carb? Could I expect to get any more noticeable power? I don't plan on taking it swimming or anything, I mainly want the snorkel so I can see exactly where my intake is.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I didnt have any issues with my 02 rubicon. I can post pic's of my snorkle if you want.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

As long as you use a 2" snorkel tube you should be fine even with a carb engine.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Night, I would love to see how your snorkel is done. Was it a kit or did you build it yourself?


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Flatfisher6187 said:


> Night, I would love to see how your snorkel is done. Was it a kit or did you build it yourself?


I started to build mine until I found this kit. It was very well thought out and of great quality.

http://www.snorkelyouratv.com/HONDA-SNORKEL-KITS.html

Here are a few picks of it. I can take a few more when I get home.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome! I was actually already looking into that kit. It's good to read a positive review. I will probably get that kit soon.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Just put my snorkel on from those guys. It shipped super fast and was made really well. The instruction sheet could have been better but was horrible. Just the pictures were all black and white and hard to see what was going on. I'd recommend them all day long. Don't forget to get the guards with it.


----------

